# Kicker iQ series amplifiers



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Yesterday at work I tuned a Kicker vehicle from Oklahoma. The installation was done by a local shop, Outrageous Audio. Our Kenwood/Kicker rep brought the car to us. It was a 2011 Camaro. Nice clean install. 

The thing that really blew me away was the a Kicker iQ series amplifiers. They have full built in DSP. 

The DSP can be controlled from a PC, iOS, or Android. 

I used PC and iOS. PC for the 500.4 and iOS for the 1000.1.

The end result sounded great. But that's not the main point.

Those amplifiers are pretty awesome. I was definitely impressed overall with what Kicker has brought to market and at a very reasonable price point. 

Oh yeah, there was also a module that connects to both amps and allows Bluetooth streaming to the amplifiers. And it worked flawlessly. 

That was the first time I had ever worked with or seen those amplifiers (other than reading about them on kicker's website)

As much as DSP has become commonplace, I'm surprised I don't hear of too many people on this forum using them, I know I might.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Agreed! They don't seem to get the love they deserve. The TweEQ software is so easy to use too.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

local shop near me has them but couldn't really tell me anything about them. They are on their display board, but not really what the sell(more of a loud/bass store). what drew me to the display board was their size and then saw they had dsp built in. Kicker had some years where the product really dropped off but seems like they are trying to bring some nicer stuff back. I saw on the website that it looks like they had some nicer speaker offerings come as well


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Any idea what retail is on those amps Niick?


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Onyx1136 said:


> Any idea what retail is on those amps Niick?


IQ Amplifiers
Click on a model and MSRP is shown.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

firebirdude said:


> IQ Amplifiers
> Click on a model and MSRP is shown.


Cool. Last time I had looked at their website it didn't list msrp, that I saw.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Its just a shame they do not have optical IN


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah, there was a few glitches during the tuning that were not impossible to work around, but that definitely made it a bit of a hassle at first. 

For example, the system consisted of a single 4 channel for the mids/highs & a SEPERATE, single mono amp for the subs. 

Now, being that that means I have 2 different DSP's to work with, I wasn't sure how I was going to quickly switch between the two. What I found to work (kinda....) was to use a USB hub on a SINGLE USB port of your computer to connect the two (or more) amplifiers. Then, once you launch the software, there will be a drop down menu at the upper left that allows you to select which amp you're wanting to control. The only problem with this, is that when optimizing the sub/midbass crossover, I would take the traces I needed from the midbass drivers, then mute them so that I could now isolate just the sub. But when I would switch the software from controlling the 4 channel to controlling the monoblock, the 4channel would un-mute!!

Yes, there are ways around this, for example, one could unplug the inputs going to the 4 channel every time you needed to mute it. But this is a hassle, especially when the inputs aren't accessible. 

What I ended up doing was simply controlling the monoblock from my iPad via Bluetooth, and the 4 channel from a laptop.

Minor complaints really. 

Overall, I was very impressed by these amplifiers.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

You should be able to control both amps within TweEQ via bluetooth via the IQI module. Same drop menu becomes available. No need for the USB hub/laptop/hardwire connection. 

@1:05 in this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpURJLnJhaw 

And you should be able to completely disable entire channels if you want. So disable the channel, flip to a different amp, do what you need, swap back and re-enable channel. No?
(the green checkmarks in the video linked above)


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

firebirdude said:


> You should be able to control both amps within TweEQ via bluetooth via the IQI module. Same drop menu becomes available. No need for the USB hub/laptop/hardwire connection.
> 
> @1:05 in this video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpURJLnJhaw
> ...


the vehicle DID have the module you speak of. I found the Bluetooth control of the 500.4 to be less than flawless. This being a "client's" vehicle (of sorts) and not my own personal ride, as always, time WAS a critical factor and confidence in the equipment and the controls plays a huge part of it. 

The instant I detected an issue with the Bluetooth control of the 500.4, my desire to keep attempting Bluetooth control ended abruptly. I would MUCH rather use the computer (hard wired) gui. 

Now that you mention it, I am VERY curious as to whether or not, since the same drop-down menu for amplifier selection is indeed available, will the same un-muting issue exist as well. 

This is EXTREMELY common of DSP controller software in my experience. There is almost always some kind of glitch or work-around necessary.


----------



## atownmack (Mar 20, 2013)

I think the biggest reasons are value and specs why they are not more popular. The 4 channel only puts out 65watts and cost $700 retail, and the 1000.1 cost $1200 for a 1000 watt amp. That's $1900 retail for a fairly basic setup. I think it's a cool concept on paper to have everything in one unit, but at that price you can get more power and separate dsp for less.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

atownmack said:


> I think the biggest reasons are value and specs why they are not more popular. The 4 channel only puts out 65watts and cost $700 retail, and the 1000.1 cost $1200 for a 1000 watt amp. That's $1900 retail for a fairly basic setup. I think it's a cool concept on paper to have everything in one unit, but at that price you can get more power and separate dsp for less.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


And you have to purchase at brick and mortar stores, there are no online sales of these. For less money you can get the Helix P-Six amp/processor, and run your entire system or add in a mono with one of the other 2 processed channels.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

What bugs me about this is there are very select few stores that can even sell these and then someone talks about the store not knowing anything about them is just not right.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

brumledb said:


> And you have to purchase at brick and mortar stores, there are no online sales of these. For less money you can get the Helix P-Six amp/processor, and run your entire system or add in a mono with one of the other 2 processed channels.


The P-Six is like $1300 retail. The software between the two are very similar. TweEQ has compression adjustment, don't think Helix offers that. And as for SQ, the iQ series THD and SNR are right up there with any SQ-oriented amp in the industry. 


etroze said:


> What bugs me about this is there are very select few stores that can even sell these and then someone talks about the store not knowing anything about them is just not right.


That's true. Jroo may have just ran into a new guy at the shop or something. Though that's never an excuse. He should have been referred to someone who knows their isht. LOL


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

firebirdude said:


> The P-Six is like $1300 retail. The software between the two are very similar. TweEQ has compression adjustment, don't think Helix offers that. And as for SQ, the iQ series THD and SNR are right up there with any SQ-oriented amp in the industry.
> That's true. Jroo may have just ran into a new guy at the shop or something. Though that's never an excuse. He should have been referred to someone who knows their isht. LOL


yeah, I was actually thinking that 699 for a 4chan el amp w/DSP was cheaper than many seperate amp/DSP combos. At least the ones we sell anyways. But I'm not real good at knowing prices and model numbers and stuff. I tend to not pay much attention to that kind of thing. I'm more of a technical person.

And I agree about it being unfortunate that the shop he went to didn't seem to know much about their own product line. I like to think (although maybe I'm dead wrong) I "know my isht" , but when I asked our general manager about us possibly carrying the Q class from kicker (we are kicker dealers, although we hardly stock any of their product these days) he gave an emphatic NO.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I just can never run anything that Kicker makes. Just a personal preference, I just thank there quality has went way, way, down over the past 10 years or more.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

gumbeelee said:


> I just can never run anything that Kicker makes. Just a personal preference, I just thank there quality has went way, way, down over the past 10 years or more.



You obviously have not seen or heard anything they've done in the last couple years. I've heard three vehicles with kicker gear. Two are all kicker, including the new amps. Both are very impressive. 

The third has the new 8" sub setup they debuted at ces. It is DAMN Impressive. You'd swear there was at least a 12 in that car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

pocket5s said:


> You obviously have not seen or heard anything they've done in the last couple years. I've heard three vehicles with kicker gear. Two are all kicker, including the new amps. Both are very impressive.
> 
> The third has the new 8" sub setup they debuted at ces. It is DAMN Impressive. You'd swear there was at least a 12 in that car.
> 
> ...



Thats true, I havn't heard anything kicker in the last couple of years. I would like to actually hear these iq amps but it would still take alot to change my mind.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

The new Q class series continues to impress me. I've heard a few complete Q class setups, and although the amps are really nice, the tweeters and the subs are really really nice. 

I have installed some kicker amps and subs in a few boats (one being mine) and a couple of friend's vehicles over the past few years, and I must say they take a lot of abuse and never complain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

firebirdude said:


> The P-Six is like $1300 retail. The software between the two are very similar. TweEQ has compression adjustment, don't think Helix offers that. And as for SQ, the iQ series THD and SNR are right up there with any SQ-oriented amp in the industry.


Well you can't really compare the Kicker 4 channel for $700 to the $1300 6 channel Helix. If anything you could compare the $1100 5 channel to the Helix. But you still couldn't run a 3-way front. With the Kicker's it seems you would have to use additional Kicker IQ amps if you need more channels. This makes tuning a bit more cumbersome since there are 2 DSP's, as Nick mentioned. The Helix is an 8 channel processor so you have 2 processed outputs you can send to ant amp you choose. 

I'm not kicking the Kicker's, just making observations. To me, the Helix still seems to be the better choice.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

gumbeelee said:


> I just can never run anything that Kicker makes. Just a personal preference, I just thank there quality has went way, way, down over the past 10 years or more.


Agree completely. 
Selling their stuff in Walmart, even though it is entry level hurts their image, if not their bottomline.
Honestly, Kicker lost me when they went to the square subs with molded plastic designs in the cones and on mids/highs speaker grills. Just looks cheap. 
Just wish they'd reintroduce a classic line that is more conservative and inspired by the early round Competition and Solo-Baric subs that made the company a household name.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

PPI_GUY said:


> Agree completely.
> 
> Selling their stuff in Walmart, even though it is entry level hurts their image, if not their bottomline.
> 
> ...



Funny, I say similar things about the quality of PPI over the past 10 years.
The 2 Kicker equipped vehicles I heard at the DFW GTG in Dec really impressed me, enough to where I am considering running the iQ amps for quality, value, output and features. They are not perfect, but they're a fantastic solution to what people have been asking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm in.. Yep if you search q-class in here you'll see me yapping about these DSP/amps a bunch. I suspected they were pretty darn good. And I remain pissed you can't just go to sonic/abt/mronlinedude/crutch and order them.. Though I know there are some good folks in here I could get in touch with if I wanted them. Would be kinda fun to do them in the truck. Nice and small.

However, I should rant that I do NOT by any means think these amps are competitive when you add up an equivalent class D amp setup and any decent DSP. That's why I don't like that these amps are being coddled instead of letting street pricing happen.

< friday avatar just in case Erin turned his avatars back on and he's surfing at the office. LOL!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Funny, I say similar things about the quality of PPI over the past 10 years.


I agree completely with this statement. However, you still don't find PPI stocked on Walmart shelves. Although, I'm sure Epsilon would jump at the opportunity. 
Kicker may have a few nice pieces but, the brand overall just doesn't cause the word "quality" to immediately jump to mind.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

PPI_GUY said:


> I agree completely with this statement. However, you still don't find PPI stocked on Walmart shelves. Although, I'm sure Epsilon would jump at the opportunity.
> Kicker may have a few nice pieces but, the brand overall just doesn't cause the word "quality" to immediately jump to mind.


The reason that PPI was absorbed by a giant and they went to **** is because of the statement exactly.
Kicker doesn't sell the Walmart product to anyone anywhere else, its exclusive to Walmart, but hey lets just let the company go to hell in a hand basket and almost go out of business instead....


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> The reason that PPI was absorbed by a giant and they went to **** is because of the statement exactly.
> Kicker doesn't sell the Walmart product to anyone anywhere else, its exclusive to Walmart, but hey lets just let the company go to hell in a hand basket and almost go out of business instead....


I wouldn't say PPI has gone to "****" as the name still has value, just like Kicker. And, a lot of people (not me personally) seem to be buying their amps and speakers so, the name still sells product. 
But, the average car audio buyer doesn't know that the entry level junk with Kicker's name on it that is stocked in Walmart is exclusive. They just see the name "Kicker". I'd even say that 75% of reasonably educated car audio enthusiasts (like those who read this board) see the same thing when they walk thru Walmart and see an endcap of Kicker products.
There's no doubt Kicker has found and is targeting the demographic to whom they can sell the most product. Like I said, they do have a few good pieces but, the higher-end market is NOT where they see their greatest opportunity for profit.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Huh? Exclusive? The Kicker stuff I saw in wallyworld appeared to be nothing more than their lower Comp series. Am I missing something? Now I do know that some vendors will change skews just for walmart so that others don't have to match pricing, but that didn't appear to be the case with Kicker or is it?


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> Huh? Exclusive? The Kicker stuff I saw in wallyworld appeared to be nothing more than their lower Comp series. Am I missing something? Now I do know that some vendors will change skews just for walmart so that others don't have to match pricing, but that didn't appear to be the case with Kicker or is it?


PPI_GUY is mostly correct. Anything with a "D" in it is the Wal-Mart line. DX amplifiers, DS full range speakers, etc. But you can still buy that stuff on Sonic, for example. Point being, you're not walking into WalMart and buying a KX amplifier (or having them order it, etc). But yes, WalMart equals volume. At a time when Circuit City was going under and Kicker wasn't in Best Buy yet, a massive deal with the largest retailer in the world starts looking pretty darn good to a small company.

The iQ amplifiers and the entire Q-class is Kicker stepping their game up. It's only available at select brick and mortar boutique shops. Just like many other high-end companies do with their product.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I think Kicker could easily regain repetition as a player in the SQ market but they need to rethink their distribution for their better stuff. I only say that because my one and only brick n mortar has crap Memphis Audio on the wall. I know about products they don't even represent. Nothing against them but I'd be contacting someone from in here if I were looking for better "brick n mortar only" goods. Hell Crutchfield has Mac and Logan gear now and Audiadvisor carries Bryston. I just think Kicker might be a little "uppity" to do their Q-class gear non-online. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Babs said:


> I think Kicker could easily regain repetition as a player in the SQ market but they need to rethink their distribution for their better stuff. I only say that because my one and only brick n mortar has crap Memphis Audio on the wall. I know about products they don't even represent. Nothing against them but I'd be contacting someone from in here if I were looking for better "brick n mortar only" goods. Hell Crutchfield has Mac and Logan gear now and Audiadvisor carries Bryston. I just think Kicker might be a little "uppity" to do their Q-class gear non-online.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Word! You would at least think Crutchfield would carry it. No brick and mortar has ever had to worry about them


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Babs said:


> I think Kicker could easily regain repetition as a player in the SQ market but they need to rethink their distribution for their better stuff. I only say that because my one and only brick n mortar has crap Memphis Audio on the wall. I know about products they don't even represent. Nothing against them but I'd be contacting someone from in here if I were looking for better "brick n mortar only" goods. Hell Crutchfield has Mac and Logan gear now and Audiadvisor carries Bryston. I just think Kicker might be a little "uppity" to do their Q-class gear non-online.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk



Its about supporting the brick and mortar stores and them in turn supporting the people who buy the product. People need to support this industry at a hometown level and manufacturers/companies are doing it this way.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I agree that b&m stores need to be supported but man when most of the kicker guys I talk to can't even get them is ridiculous. Plus as stated before the few that can seem to not completely understand what they have.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

We've had one poster say a shop wasn't 100% on them because they haven't sold many. I've been to three b&m q-class retailers and all three knew the iQ amps very well. And heck, it's an amp with a DSP. It's not the space shuttle....


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Its about supporting the brick and mortar stores and them in turn supporting the people who buy the product. People need to support this industry at a hometown level and manufacturers/companies are doing it this way.



I can totally see the logic agree with that to a point. There are some in-house dealers worth the patronage for sure. Heck the gear I'm running now one piece which is probably the strongest in the system (DSP) is a B&M purchase. A B&M who's quite well known and represented in here. I could have purchased it from Crutchfield as well but had the chance to support the dealer so went that route gladly. 

Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Funny, I say similar things about the quality of PPI over the past 10 years.
> The 2 Kicker equipped vehicles I heard at the DFW GTG in Dec really impressed me, enough to where I am considering running the iQ amps for quality, value, output and features. They are not perfect, but they're a fantastic solution to what people have been asking for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'd like to hear those cars.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> I'd like to hear those cars.


I'll introduce you to them at the April GTG in OKC.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Would certainly like to hear/read up some reviews comparisons and goods on these finally.. I've read of maybe one install and it was basically "I put 'em in.. They're good". 

I did play with the software a couple times.. It's slick. Didn't make any notes of the extent of tuning capabilities but I imagine plenty adequate enough.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

You guys remember when RE Audio was all the rage a few years back? Or DC audio? Now they're both available on Sonic. They run sales, BOGO1/2 deals, etc all the time on em. Do you feel that this has cheapened the brand image? Might be tough to answer if you weren't interested in them a few years back....

Would you say the image of the two previous mentioned are cheapened versus, say, Digital Designs (which is B&M only)?

What if Moscani showed up on Best Buy's shelves tomorrow?

We're talking brand image/perception only here. If you have a personally opinion about product quality, try to separate that.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

firebirdude said:


> You guys remember when RE Audio was all the rage a few years back? Or DC audio? Now they're both available on Sonic. They run sales, BOGO1/2 deals, etc all the time on em. Do you feel that this has cheapened the brand image? Might be tough to answer if you weren't interested in them a few years back....
> 
> Would you say the image of the two previous mentioned are cheapened versus, say, Digital Designs (which is B&M only)?
> 
> ...


I had a reply almost finished, when I realized nothing in your question really had anything to do with kicker. Perhaps start a new thread? The question is viable, doesn't seem related to the Kicker IQ stuff that this topic is about. IMO anyway.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

firebirdude said:


> You guys remember when RE Audio was all the rage a few years back? Or DC audio? Now they're both available on Sonic. They run sales, BOGO1/2 deals, etc all the time on em. Do you feel that this has cheapened the brand image? Might be tough to answer if you weren't interested in them a few years back....
> 
> Would you say the image of the two previous mentioned are cheapened versus, say, Digital Designs (which is B&M only)?
> 
> ...


I go to the online info and chatter about brands or models and read up for my own personal perception. 

However I understand, having suffered the hard education of selling consumer electronics, you can have a $2500 piece right next to a $100 piece on the same shelf, and there are a bunch of folks who won't know or understand the difference, and in many cases won't care sadly. Those are the ones who keep the $100 units in production.  Thus why Circuit City died.. Couldn't educate their base of low-end customers who now comb the shelves at walmart and couldn't keep their high-end customers attracted because they kept putting $1500 and $100 units next to each other as if the $100 unit should even be anywhere near the same neighborhood as the $1500 unit. There might have been a Saturday you'd find me with the cover popped on some Onkyo M504 and some $100 Kenwood rack receiver to attempt to educate someone why they should leave that advertisement sheet at the front door shelf if they wanted good gear. Ah those were the days.. Commission sales.

So my perspective on it takes little into account if a company is online or not. Zapco is over at Woofersetc for example. I don't hold Zapco in low esteem for that.

To keep it Kicker IQ related, point being if I saw these IQ amps in the scrolling list at Crutchfield or Sonic, I'd hold them in as good esteem as the Alpine PDX's or JL HD's or Rockford Power or other higher end they carry... Pretty darn decent with a fair shake until informed otherwise by reviews that read legit.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

pocket5s said:


> I had a reply almost finished, when I realized nothing in your question really had anything to do with kicker. Perhaps start a new thread? The question is viable, doesn't seem related to the Kicker IQ stuff that this topic is about. IMO anyway.


A few people seemed upset the iQ amplifier/Q-class was B&M only and couldn't understand that move. All I was getting at. It builds equity in the brand and helps your dealers out tremendously. And that's the support you need with a product like this. Your average online shopper is looking for a bargain (not all the time, but as an average). These are not for that budget customer. They're for a customer was some money and they'll have a dealer to hold their hand and ensure it's installed/set-up properly. 

Thanks for the reply Babs. I can certainly see that point of view. But maybe if you were a less than educated customer? If you were that $100 customer, would you see a difference in B&M only/boutique brands? 

Yeah, not trying to get way off topic. But you guys started it. LOL


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

i could see why Kicker would make that decision. It is their top line product and want to give the B&M the biggest benefit of that.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

firebirdude said:


> We've had one poster say a shop wasn't 100% on them because they haven't sold many. I've been to three b&m q-class retailers and all three knew the iQ amps very well. And heck, it's an amp with a DSP. It's not the space shuttle....


Tell that to any of the local shops around me that sell Kicker. Asking them to properly setup and tune an install with a DSP would be akin to asking them to launch a space shuttle. THAT is who kicker is in my area. THAT (cheap/SPL) is the demographic they serve. 

The nearest "Authorized Q Class Retailer" is about a 45 minute drive from me in Clovis & Fresno. The next closest are in Bakersfield. I can't speak for the Bakersfield shops, but I have been into the Clovis/Fresno shop. I wouldn't trust them to properly install a set of passive components, much less install and tune an entire system run off of a DSP equipped amp.

And that isn't to say that I think the IQ amps are a bad product. I am sure that they are great. I've never really thought negatively of Kicker amps for an install, but you would have a very hard time selling me on using Kicker drivers. 

I do think that Kicker is missing an opportunity with the level of exclusivity the brand is trying to create by limiting the offerings to brick and mortar stores only. The sense of exclusivity is false, based on the dealers I see carrying it. They would probably be better served to more tightly regulate the B&M dealers they allow to sell the product and allow some place like Crutchfield have exclusive rights to online sells. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

firebirdude said:


> A few people seemed upset the iQ amplifier/Q-class was B&M only and couldn't understand that move. All I was getting at. It builds equity in the brand and helps your dealers out tremendously. And that's the support you need with a product like this. Your average online shopper is looking for a bargain (not all the time, but as an average). These are not for that budget customer. They're for a customer was some money and they'll have a dealer to hold their hand and ensure it's installed/set-up properly.
> 
> Thanks for the reply Babs. I can certainly see that point of view. But maybe if you were a less than educated customer? If you were that $100 customer, would you see a difference in B&M only/boutique brands?
> 
> Yeah, not trying to get way off topic. But you guys started it. LOL


Well, I should make a statement just so no one assumes wrongly. Were I in the market for gear and wanted IQ amps, I'd certainly be glad as heck to contact one of my locals for Q-class gear, as I did for the Helix DSP. Ironically, my "locals" I found in here, go figure. Glad I did. Good folks we all know actually. I'm all about small budding business. You know who you are fellows. Just didn't want anyone to get the wrong impression on that. Done, I'll shut up on that. 

That said, I am anxious to have some folks chime in with impressions on the IQ's, how the DSP is, and hopefully see em in build logs etc. Hope for their success. 

Also, anyone notice their footprints appear to be the same, all except the 5-ch. I wonder if they're stackable? Bonus!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That cars that I heard them in also had the Q-class components. The amps did their jobs well and didn't seem to be getting in the way of anything. Not much you can really say other than that. 
For the speakers I really like the sub and tweeter. The mid is ok, but wasn't a standout IMO. The sub reminded me of the original L7s in that they actually sounded really, really good. Pretty transparent and all the volume potential that the L7 is known for. The tweeter was the real standout IMO. Very clean and detailed. It was able to sound like a high end metal tweeter without actually being a metal tweeter, that's awesome for me. I love the sound of a great metal tweeter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The IQ amps use a D2Audio DSP chip and as far as I know they are the only ones using it. The time alignment is switchable between 1.0, .1 and .02 increments. They have the usual 31 band eq per channel and full control of crossovers. Being able to control the full functions of the DSP with my iPad is just the icing on the cake. I do agree that if you are using more than one amp it is more than frustrating, but they are working on a way to fix that. As Paul said, they do their job well and that's that. 

I switched out equipment about 5 months ago. I'm using the QSS675's up front with a CompQ 10, IQ1000.5 and an IQI module. I have never regretted making the switch either. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand for the record, the equipment I replaced wasn't junk......









Home screen









Eq screen









Crossover screen









Time alignment screen









Input mixer screen









Settings screen


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

That's slick. While the Helix DSP software and tuning capabilities outweigh the IQ's, the tool is convenient and perfectly adequate enough to rock n roll. A guy with an iPad and umik-1 and audiotools could reasonably tune a car great. The convenience there is very big. So one software instance could effectively tune multiple amps? Or is that the buggy part?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Babs said:


> While the Helix DSP software and tuning capabilities outweigh the IQ's


How so?


Babs said:


> So one software instance could effectively tune multiple amps? Or is that the buggy part


At this time, you can't tune channels from two separate amplifiers simultaneously. It can all be done on the fly with audio playing, but you have to switch between amplifiers on the "Home screen" that jowens posted. Where it says No Amplifier Connected will list all the iQ amps in the car. You can scroll through them and select the one you want to make changes with. You can bounce between amps with audio playing without an issue. Honestly, I've never had a problem with the software and multiple amps.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

My only "complaint" with multiple amps is the time it takes to switch. That is the buggy part they are working on. 

The IQ DSP is plenty powerful and is on par with the Helix.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> My only "complaint" with multiple amps is the time it takes to switch.


Valid point. It does take anywhere from 5-15 seconds to switch between amplifiers while it "refreshes" or "repolls" the amplifier. It really doesn't bother me, but I could see it being bothersome.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

+
Google Video














ERROR: If you can see this, then Google Video is down or you don't have Flash installed.







jowens500 said:


> My only "complaint" with multiple amps is the time it takes to switch. That is the buggy part they are working on.
> 
> The IQ DSP is plenty powerful and is on par with the Helix.


 The "buggy" part in my experience was the 500.4 unmuting one or more of it's channels when I swapped over to control the 1000.1 (when I swapped over from one amp to the other on the home screen) 

I DID NOT WANT the 500.4 to UNmute!!

There was no way that I was able to find to keep it from happening, short of using two seperate devices to control the amplifiers. One device for each amp. (iPad on one, laptop on the other)


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

firebirdude said:


> How so?



Right off from memory, with the Helix tool, the EQ is 1/3 octave for each channel but also with adjustability of band within each 1/3 octave range and Q in graphic mode, but any/all bands can switch to full parametric, so you can run either graphic or parametric or a combination. 

Also first and last bands can be a high or low pass shelf filter. Now the Director controller can take two bands and from the seat you can set up a shelf filter high/low "tone" control at the seat while not being in the software. 

Also the Helix can link channels during adjustment for various relative parameter changes. Example you can link tweeters or even an entire front stage, then move its delay in or out relatively. Another example link mids, and say there's a -5db level on left and -3db on right, you adjust both with one level adjust say by -2db so result would be -7 left and -5 right. Same for EQ.. Even if you have a -5db cut left and -7db cut right at 1000hz, you can adjust one lever and it adjusts both sides if linked. 

You can instantly swap polarity of the input say if wanted to phase in sub maybe, but also have 11 degree incremental phase adjustments for potentially all channels. 

TA on some DSP's I think are as precise as .01ms. 

Lots of little things. Built in RTA tool, which can adjust one, many or all. 

The tool is super easy once you've gotten past its learning curve. 

Then of course there is the straight digital inputs (optical) if you're so inclined. 

The tool is the same for all Audiotec-Fischer DSP's including Helix, Brax, Match brands including their DSP/amp combo's. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

The phase control are one are the Helix really separates itself from the others. The shelf filters are nice, but the phase (mainly for sub) is more useful IMO.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

I've worked with both, kicker Q series and HELIX DSP. The helix wins HANDS DOWN for tuneability. 

HOWEVER, you actually CAN very easily link channels for delay adjustment JUST LIKE the helix in the kicker Q series. That function is almost easier in the kicker than the helix. 

Easier in the way of a first timer figuring out exactly how to do it more quickly. It's all on one screen (the PC, not the iOS) 

Anyways, that's only my opinion. 

Yeah, the helix is a FAR more flexible tool, but I'm still in awe of what Kicker of all brands has created. Pretty awesome if ya ask me. I wish we carried them. We certainly COULD. it's not that we aren't ---------(fill in the blank) enough to carry the Q class stuff......its talking the bosses into it. Not likely. 

That whole wal mart thing makes a pretty strong impression on more people than just consumers. 

But who knows, we could start carring the Q class tomorrow for all I know. 

Edit: oh yeah, and there is no presets on the Q class. Kicker should add those.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Niick said:


> ..CAN very easily link channels for delay adjustment JUST LIKE the helix in the kicker Q series. That function is almost easier in the kicker than the helix.


That's cool! While folks might not see that as a big deal, it's extremely useful for anything and everything from TA to EQ to crossovers etc.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Out of all this, I noticed it doesn't support center channel. Or am I mistaken?

edit: Exception of the MS-8, the only one I've found that can do center properly is the Audison Prima line.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Out of all this, I noticed it doesn't support center channel. Or am I mistaken?
> 
> edit: Exception of the MS-8, the only one I've found that can do center properly is the Audison Prima line.



Just saw some Sony 2-din has center steering so a head unit option might work. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Babs said:


> Just saw some Sony 2-din has center steering so a head unit option might work.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Not on a vehicle that the head unit can't be replaced. And shocker, that's usually when a center channel is implemented. Modern vehicles today seem keen on using both at the same time.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> Out of all this, I noticed it doesn't support center channel. Or am I mistaken?
> 
> edit: Exception of the MS-8, the only one I've found that can do center properly is the Audison Prima line.


If I remember correctly, someone posted that the Eton DSP could as well. Though, getting one in the US is a little more difficult. And doesn't the Alpine handle center channel processing correctly?


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Yep, the ALPINE has DLP2 that does center channel steering. As for the Eton, they can be had easily on eBay.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

brumledb said:


> Yep, the ALPINE has DLP2 that does center channel steering. As for the Eton, they can be had easily on eBay.


I guess I should have been more clear. The Eton can be had, but not through a US based retailer and who knows what the support will be like since they don't export the DSP to the US. 

For that matter, you could always just buy 3 DSP demo boards from China that support Dolby DTS and build your own case for it. 24x50W DSP with all the surround processing your heart desires.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Niick said:


> Edit: oh yeah, and there is no presets on the Q class. Kicker should add those.











You can have as many preset's as you want.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fourthmeal said:


> Out of all this, I noticed it doesn't support center channel. Or am I mistaken?
> 
> edit: Exception of the MS-8, the only one I've found that can do center properly is the Audison Prima line.



H800 does as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

jowens500 said:


> You can have as many preset's as you want.


oh, right. 

So you can change configuration files, and since you don't need a laptop to load it, changing it via iOS or android then makes it a "preset".

Yes, good thinking. I stand corrected.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of a friends 2016 Civic. There's Audiofrog speakers in the factory locations and a Kicker L7 QB8 ran by an IQ1000.5. The L7 QB8 is a little monster.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

The QB8 is a friggin BEAST.


----------



## Niick (Jun 3, 2015)

Way cool.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nicely done! I like the neat and tidy amp placement. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeplaw (Oct 12, 2015)

Bumping this thread because there arent too many IQ threads on this board. Just bought and will be using a 1000.5 in my new Scatpack soon. Waiting for a LC7I to come in to act as my pre-amp. Hoping to find an IQI on the cheap too for that bluetooth tuning promised land!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If you need to sum signals, you can do it in the amp.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's a Supra I just finished a few weeks ago. 









2016 F-150 with a 1000.5 and 500.2









IQ 1000.5 in a R33 Skyline 









IQ 1000.5 in a Nissan Rogue 









Another 1000.5, this time in a regular cab Chevy truck. 

As you might be able to see, I really like the 1000.5.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

MMMMMMmmmmmmmm sexy!


----------



## jeeplaw (Oct 12, 2015)

jowens500 said:


> As you might be able to see, I really like the 1000.5.


Are you running an IQI as well, or just tuning via laptop?


----------



## Denaliz (Dec 2, 2014)

I would gladly try out an IQ Amp. kicker does make some good stuff, just most of what moves is the lower end-Walmart,BB crap.

I ran a Kicker IX 1000.5 amp a few years ago and it was a great little amp! Did what I needed it to do and had no noticeable floor noise or issues.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

jeeplaw said:


> Are you running an IQI as well, or just tuning via laptop?



I have an IQI in my personal car and don't have one in my wife's car. Customer cars have been 50/50.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

Denaliz said:


> I would gladly try out an IQ Amp. kicker does make some good stuff, just most of what moves is the lower end-Walmart,BB crap.
> 
> I ran a Kicker IX 1000.5 amp a few years ago and it was a great little amp! Did what I needed it to do and had no noticeable floor noise or issues.


Anything in WalMart is going to move 10:1 on anything in a boutique shop. They went into WalMart when the recession hit and Circuit City went under. I can't even really hate. They're a small company compared to Alpine, JL, etc and gotta do what it takes to keep the lights on.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Can anyone that has used one comment on the real world 4ohm output? Being Kicker I expect it to be underrated. Reason Im asking is the Audio Control D-4.800 sure does look like a bargain at the same MSRP and 125*4 watts compared to the IQ 65*4


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

dcfis said:


> Can anyone that has used one comment on the real world 4ohm output? Being Kicker I expect it to be underrated. Reason Im asking is the Audio Control D-4.800 sure does look like a bargain at the same MSRP and 125*4 watts compared to the IQ 65*4




I went from an Audison LRx5.1k to a IQ 1000.5. I was afraid of the power difference, but it not anything to worry about.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I replaced an Audison LRx 5.1k with a IQ 1000.5 and I have never looked back.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, that 1000.5 sounds very good


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I have said it before and will say it again. For an all in one amp solution I dont think there is anything better out there.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

The only way to use the dsp with ios or android is through the IQI module, correct?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm bringing the center channel question back up, because:

Tweeq IQ Amp Application

On that page, SEVERAL times there's pictured a center channel. Now, I can't find the owner's manual for TWEEQ, can't find support for center channel anywhere else other than this set of pictures.

So, magic question, CAN it do it, and what logic does it use if it can?


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

You can create a mono channel for center, but there is no support/logic for a center channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

trebor said:


> You can create a mono channel for center, but there is no support/logic for a center channel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MEH!

The aftermarket really needs to fix this hole in the niche of the market.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

trebor said:


> You can create a mono channel for center, but there is no support/logic for a center channel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





fourthmeal said:


> MEH!
> 
> The aftermarket really needs to fix this hole in the niche of the market.


Taking a quick look at the TweEQ app, I would agree. Looks like you can select center, but you have no way of creating a mix of L+R, L-R and R-L. Essentially it will be mixed mono and you would use level adjustment to match the output of L and R. Without at least the ability to do L-R and R-L for the left and right speakers, it doesn't really make sense to try and run the center channel with the IQ amps. Even though, as I understand it, PL-II does not do this for the L&R channels. I do believe there might be some signal steering/real time level adjustments that take place between L/R/C with PL-II though.


----------



## jeeplaw (Oct 12, 2015)

rain27 said:


> The only way to use the dsp with ios or android is through the IQI module, correct?


Yea, that's what surmised as well. It'll run you between 400-600$ as well.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

When using the Tweeq software, the IQ amps appear to disable everything on the switch panel, including the gain dial. 

Does this mean the gains are set within the IQ software? 

If anyone's using these amps, I'd appreciate some insight.

The instruction manual isn't very in-depth.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

rain27 said:


> When using the Tweeq software, the IQ amps appear to disable everything on the switch panel, including the gain dial.
> 
> Does this mean the gains are set within the IQ software?
> 
> ...


Correct. When using the software, the panel lock LED will light up. The gain, crossover, etc adjustment is now in the software.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

firebirdude said:


> Correct. When using the software, the panel lock LED will light up. The gain, crossover, etc adjustment is now in the software.


Thanks. So the gain is set with the "Level" I assume? I ask because the volume seems loud for the "Level" at minimum (0db).

Also, the Tweeq software can automatically detect whether it is receiving a high or low level input as well? When I move the physical switch, it doesn't seem to make any difference. And there doesn't seem to be a high or low level option in the software, unless I'm missing it.


----------



## jowens50001 (Aug 8, 2015)

It auto senses the high level inputs. At that point, the remote in turns into a remote out, say if you needed to turn something else on 

Yeah, I've complained that the lowest level setting is too hot when using high level. If you are using a 5 channel amp to run a two way front, plus sub, the tweeter level just ends up being the reference for the other levels. If using the Bluetooth to stream to the amp, the answer I got was, an iPhone has 16 level adjustments for volume, so essentially every push of the button up on the device is like 4 clicks on a radio. 

The only switch that continues to work when the panel lock out light is on is the hi/low level switch on the front panel. Make sure it is on high.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe the volume level wasn't high enough to notice a difference, but it seemed switching the high/low level didn't change anything. Thanks for clarifying.

Feel like I need to up the levels in the software for all channels even though the volume is high at 0db so I can attenuate if necessary. Otherwise, I have nothing to work with.

The output is about the same as the JL HD amp I swapped out with gains at about 10 o'clock.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

rain27 said:


> Maybe the volume level wasn't high enough to notice a difference, but it seemed switching the high/low level didn't change anything. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Feel like I need to up the levels in the software for all channels even though the volume is high at 0db so I can attenuate if necessary. Otherwise, I have nothing to work with.
> 
> The output is about the same as the JL HD amp I swapped out with gains at about 10 o'clock.


You using the Tweeq app? Or PC version? Because the bass knob adjustment in Tweeq labeled "remote gain" is an attenuator of gain. ie. If that is maxed, it equals whatever the max position gain ("level") is set. It can never exceed it. Obviously, so people don't have gain control at their fingertips to move around to every song. "Level" is normal gain.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, using the Tweeq app with iphone/ipad. No PC.

Did you adjust the "Level" for any channels or did you leave them at 0db?


----------



## jeeplaw (Oct 12, 2015)

Revisiting this thread because I just got a killer deal on the IQI to enable to wireless edit my dsp settings..so there's that, and that's fun..BUT..the damn tweeq app crashes when you go to save the eq settings every single time..getting a little tired of it. Has anyone been able to use the Tweeq app via bluetooth flawlessly? 

I just emailed kicker, so i'm waiting to hear back


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

I've never had an issue. Phone model? Not that this is your problem, but make sure to update all hardware firmwares too.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I never had/have any issues either.


----------



## jeeplaw (Oct 12, 2015)

Apparently it's something with Android 6.0

I can tell you this, Kicker's customer support is top notch!

--

I talked with the engineer working on the Android app as well as management as the news I got did not make me very happy. There is an issue with the app starting with Android 6.0 and the way the library developer implemented his database (not our current developer). Unfortunately, it is going to require us to completely rebuild the database from the ground up. It has been put on the schedule as a top priority, but will be about a month before it is done and released.



I will continue to follow up with the issue to ensure that it get resolved as quickly as possible.



I sincerely apologize for the issue and that we are unable to resolve your problem immediately.


----------



## OZSQL (Mar 16, 2009)

Android isn't working, IPhone kicks you off between amp changes and then you have to reboot tweeq......like the amps but hate all the issues trying to tune them. (Amps do have the latest firmware) Hopefully they will have all the bugs fixed soon.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I honestly haven’t opened mine up in months. It must be something in the OS on both platforms

I know for a fact that CarPlay has major issues with IOS11.


----------



## dude4096 (Nov 22, 2017)

I recently got the Kicker KSC6904 6x9 as a quick filler until i got something better, but they are turning out to be pretty alright.


----------



## jesseixe (Apr 19, 2017)

Just picked the IQ1000.1 & IQ500.4 a couple days ago for under $380 to flip.. hopefully?


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

I am kinda fighting space with a 2015 accord coupe. Amps with built in dsp's seem like a good solution. Not trying to spend to much money on a high end system so I was looking at the IQ1000.5. A local shop here has it for $899. Is that the best thing going for that price or should I try to get separate amp and dsp? Also, would I need a loc if keeping the stock HU or will this amp suffice?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Patriot83 said:


> I am kinda fighting space with a 2015 accord coupe. Amps with built in dsp's seem like a good solution. Not trying to spend to much money on a high end system so I was looking at the IQ1000.5. A local shop here has it for $899. Is that the best thing going for that price or should I try to get separate amp and dsp? Also, would I need a loc if keeping the stock HU or will this amp suffice?




$900 is a good price for the amp and separate amp/DSP combo would more than likely be more than that. If you use the IQ amp, you will not need an LOC.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

jowens500 said:


> $900 is a good price for the amp and separate amp/DSP combo would more than likely be more than that. If you use the IQ amp, you will not need an LOC.



Thanks. Apparently kicker recently lowered the msrp on these amps. The shop manager didn't even know it. This price is straight off kicker's website


----------



## jeeplaw (Oct 12, 2015)

Just to let everyone know, the programmers updated the tweeq software for bluetooth connections where now the app actually saves the parameters you input, versus just crashing before. Love this amp series.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

gumbeelee said:


> I just can never run anything that Kicker makes. Just a personal preference, I just thank there quality has went way, way, down over the past 10 years or more.


I second that, I found there last great amps were the ZR amps with the modules. A long time ago....


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

HOIRiIZON said:


> I second that, I found there last great amps were the ZR amps with the modules. A long time ago....


Thanks for contributing nothing to the conversation. I see you're back and as helpful as ever.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

rton20s said:


> Thanks for contributing nothing to the conversation. I see you're back and as helpful as ever.


Don’t get me wrong, I like the whole DSP/amp, just
think you can do it with other amps and a seperate DSP
when you’re looking at this price point. 

Also it was something I agreed with another on here, if I t doesn’t help you I’m not going to lose any sleep over it. You are nothing to me, other than an Ass like you were the first time I came on here months ago.

Also I could say the same about you and your comments, just like your buddy Skizer who think they know it all but really don’t know that much.

I can see why this forum had fallen off, people like you and your buddy.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

HOIRiIZON said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I like the whole DSP/amp, just
> think you can do it with other amps and a seperate DSP
> when you’re looking at this price point.
> 
> ...


Except that in this case you guys are the ones that are VERY wrong. The new Kicker stuff is great and I HATED everything they made after the original square Solos and the ZR/ZX amps. This new stuff is in a whole different league than the stuff they made the last decade and a half.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I dug these IQ amps in concept from the start. Availability and actually getting a chance to hear them or meet anyone at a meet or comp running them has just eluded me. My complaint has only been with how Kicker hasn’t really promoted them, rather than the product itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Babs said:


> I dug these IQ amps in concept from the start. Availability and actually getting a chance to hear them or meet anyone at a meet or comp running them has just eluded me. My complaint has only been with how Kicker hasn’t really promoted them, rather than the product itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm curious as to the expected reliability of these amps. Are the internals composed of top notch parts etc? How is kicker's reliability in general? Think they'll last 10 yrs? Would you get this amp instead of a pdx-v9 and and JL TWK for the same money for example? Or even a zapco amp dsp combo. Lots of options for the $900 the iq1000.5 amp goes for.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Patriot83 said:


> I'm curious as to the expected reliability of these amps. Are the internals composed of top notch parts etc? How is kicker's reliability in general? Think they'll last 10 yrs? Would you get this amp instead of a pdx-v9 and and JL TWK for the same money for example? Or even a zapco amp dsp combo. Lots of options for the $900 the iq1000.5 amp goes for.




I’ve had both of mine for over two years with zero issues.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Babs said:


> I dug these IQ amps in concept from the start. Availability and actually getting a chance to hear them or meet anyone at a meet or comp running them has just eluded me. My complaint has only been with how Kicker hasn’t really promoted them, rather than the product itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same here. I even went to the nearest "Authorized Q-Class Dealer" to check them out, because I was in the area. Normally, I would never even step foot in the shop. I asked about pricing and everything was full retail. He also couldn't really tell me anything about the product. Pretty disappointing, actually. 

I've learned more through this site, and guys like jowens500, and through contacting Kicker directly than I likely ever would from a Kicker dealer in my area. I'm surprised Kicker never elected to have at least one (Crutchfield?) "Authorized Q-Class Online Dealer." I'm betting it would have made a pretty significant difference for them. Kicker dealers in my area certainly aren't the place I would go looking for a higher tier, sound quality focused systems. 

A full Kicker Q setup may end up in my brother's S-10, simply because he is committed to running the same brand as what was in the truck when it got it's magazine features.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Patriot83 said:


> I'm curious as to the expected reliability of these amps. Are the internals composed of top notch parts etc? How is kicker's reliability in general? Think they'll last 10 yrs? Would you get this amp instead of a pdx-v9 and and JL TWK for the same money for example? Or even a zapco amp dsp combo. Lots of options for the $900 the iq1000.5 amp goes for.


I haven't had a single issue with reliability on these amps and I have them in quite a few cars out there.

That being said, there is one hiccup I've ran into. They don't play very friendly with newer cars that have Start/Stop engine tech.


----------



## Jose131 (May 16, 2017)

I have the iq 500.4 and iq 1000.1. I was wondering how music sounds through the iqi interface because Im debating on buying a headunit that can play hi-res files and flac files. Also does the radio come into play if I use the iqi interface. My point is I currently have a helix dsp pro mk2 and I’m playing hi Res files through my radio. Does the iqi interface have the potential to stream hi res files directly to it? 

My current build is audiofrog gb60 and gb15. Gb12d4 and jl hd amps. KENwood ddx 9904s

My next build will be

Kicker iq 500.4
Kicker iq 1000.1
Focal Es 165 kx2(2 ohms)
Audiofrog gs12d4(2) subwoofers 
Pioneer 3300 or kicker iqi interface?


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

I’m having an issue that you guys may can give me some help with. So I have the q1000.5. My speakers are audiofrog gs 42 in the dash and gs 690 in the doors. I’m also running a single w6 for the sub. My car is a 2015 trail hawk. I’m using the front speaker signal for my input which did before with my previous amp. The problem is I have amp 1 left and right going out to the dash and Amp 3 and 4 going to the front door speakers. I have fade turned off. So what’s happening is the amp is mixing the front speakers. When I make adjustments to the dash speakers it’s actually controlling the doors. And vice versa. I’ve checked and rechecked the wiring and everything is fine. The main problem with this is my phone calls come in through the door speakers which are xover at 220. So calls are not exactly clear coming from the doors. Is there a quick fix for this. I’m thing there must be a way on the app to change the channel output but low and behold I haven’t had any luck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## firebirdude (Dec 24, 2009)

adrian s said:


> I’m having an issue that you guys may can give me some help with. So I have the q1000.5. My speakers are audiofrog gs 42 in the dash and gs 690 in the doors. I’m also running a single w6 for the sub. My car is a 2015 trail hawk. I’m using the front speaker signal for my input which did before with my previous amp. The problem is I have amp 1 left and right going out to the dash and Amp 3 and 4 going to the front door speakers. I have fade turned off. So what’s happening is the amp is mixing the front speakers. When I make adjustments to the dash speakers it’s actually controlling the doors. And vice versa. I’ve checked and rechecked the wiring and everything is fine. The main problem with this is my phone calls come in through the door speakers which are xover at 220. So calls are not exactly clear coming from the doors. Is there a quick fix for this. I’m thing there must be a way on the app to change the channel output but low and behold I haven’t had any luck. Any help would be appreciated.


 Input mixer page on the app? You sure you're using that correctly?


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

firebirdude said:


> Input mixer page on the app? You sure you're using that correctly?


No I’m not sure at all


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

This is what it looks like in current setup


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

adrian s said:


> View attachment 241615
> This is what it looks like in current setup


So basically 1&2 should be dash speakers and 3&4 should be front door. It’s reversed. Even when I adjust I click on the pic of the dash speaker and it adjust the door drivers


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

adrian s said:


> So basically 1&2 should be dash speakers and 3&4 should be front door. It’s reversed. Even when I adjust I click on the pic of the dash speaker and it adjust the door drivers










If I turn the fader on which I don’t need it would look like this. Would that possibly fix the issue. Seems unlikely


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

I ordered the Bluetooth adapter. So I’m going to try to reset and run it through the iPad to see if that changes anything. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally got everything going. The dsp is pretty easy to use. It’s nice to finally hear what these audio frogs can do with the right xover settings. So far I’m impressed


----------



## adrian s (Mar 20, 2013)

Can someone tell me what the latest firmware is. I’m having trouble getting it to upload from my pc. I can’t seem to find the latest number on the website


----------

